# O teu pai é careca ?



## Actinometro (May 24, 2015)

View attachment 101691


----------



## Fdee (May 29, 2015)

love dandilion heads
Little niggle I think the focusing should have been more on the center or the outer rather than between


----------



## Actinometro (Jun 20, 2015)

you're right


----------

